# Totem error



## feriz (Mar 12, 2011)

Using latest Totem version with YouTube plugin gives me a error 
	
	



```
GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error.
```
 Does anyone have similar problems and solution?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 13, 2011)

One way maybe...


```
cd /usr/ports/sysutils/lookat
make install && rehash
ldd /usr/local/bin/gst-launch-0.10 | lookat
("q" will quit /lookat/, "s" will search
f3 or "n" for "next match" depending upon if
both or just one are working...)

ldd /usr/local/bin/totem | lookat
```
check for any "not founds" and rebuild them..


----------



## ckester (Mar 13, 2011)

Why install lookat to page & search the output from ldd when you could just use /usr/bin/less from base?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 13, 2011)

Lookat is easier to read (for me) (blue)
It can auto-restart from the start (the search that is)
Also if one puts a leading space and/or trailing space only
the whole word would be searched...
It shows the line number, total # of lines, has 'goto line", t=top b=bottom...
total # of columns, size of manpage in bytes, an f9 menu,
and set as  
	
	



```
# maybe not the syntax for ones' shell
alias man='env PAGER=lookat man $1'
```
 makes reading manpages (here anyway) much more intuitive.
Others who are used to reading man pages normally may not agree of
course...


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 13, 2011)

less(1) uses Home and End for top and bottom.  -N<enter> to show line numbers.  <number>g to go to a line, / to search on regexes, F like tail -f.  There's a lot in there.  Every time I look at that man page there's something I didn't notice before.

There's probably a way to make it show blue text.  Don't know what auto-restart is, but it may be able to do that also.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 13, 2011)

*(Just wish it was in /base... )*

Well, lookat is deprecated since my last post    (along with a few others, /durep/ /gfslicer/ /usbutil/). Happened once before and someone jumped right on it.


----------



## feriz (Mar 15, 2011)

There are no "not founds", all is ok.


----------



## ckester (Mar 15, 2011)

I should add, I have nothing against lookat.  I've used it myself.  Why was it deprecated?

Update 1:

sysutils/lookat says upstream disappeared and distfile is no longer available.  

But the author's website is still up and the distfile can be downloaded from there -- although a bit of site navigation is necessary.

The port Makefile probably just needs an update.  There's no maintainer, so if nobody else jumps in to rescue this port, I'll do it.

Update 2:

PR 155582 submitted.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 15, 2011)

The lookat port has been reinstated.


----------

